
Show HN: I made 1M (!) syntax highlighting themes - boronine
https://www.syntaxenvy.com/0782664
======
voxelghost
Each click on random adds a browser history item. _So_ many "back" clicks to
get back out.

------
peanut_worm
Very cool, played around with it for like an hour and found a good one.

Nice looking website too.

------
miller_joe
Killing me. I’m going to have to try all of these. I should be mad

------
maps7
FYI: You have DEBUG = True in your Django settings file.

